# Migrar interfase ISA a PCI



## MaMu (Dic 9, 2005)

Alguien tendria a mano algun link o texto, sobre las referencias de equivalencias en cada uno de estos slots?. Estoy tratando de migrar una placa ISA a PCI, y esta trabaja a otra frecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 9, 2005)

Hola Mamu,

Si te queda facil consigue el libro "PCI System Architecture and ISA System Architecture" en donde explican de manera mas que detallada todo lo referente a estos buses de datos.

Tambien puedes consultar este diagrama donde se muestra el diseño de una tarjeta PCI con 4 puertos ISA:

http://www.costronic.com.tw/SH87200.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## Jbarragan (Jul 5, 2006)

Yo ando en las mismas, lo que he averiguado es que hay dos formas (hasta ahora) :

1. Usar un PCI-ISA Bridge como el AMCC S5920 u otro similar (PLX, Intel Winbond,Opti - pero algunos de estos están descontinuados - yo consegui uno de puro milagro, me toco desmontarlo de una tarjeta controladora SCSI que compre de segunda). Necesariamente comprarlo en USA, igualmente el circuito impreso TIENE que ser de por lo menos 4 capas, que también toca mandar hacer allá.
2. Conseguir un IP CORE - para programar en un FPGA, pero no hay uno gratis. Lo mas aproximado que he visto está en : <http://www.opencores.org/projects.cgi/web/pci/home>
Para una interfase de bus llamada Wishbone, no para bus ISA.

Cualquier cosa la escribiré por este medio.

Suerte y pulso

Jaime BV
Bogota - Colombia


----------



## MaMu (Jul 14, 2006)

Jbarragan dijo:
			
		

> Yo ando en las mismas, lo que he averiguado es que hay dos formas (hasta ahora) :
> 
> 1. Usar un PCI-ISA Bridge como el AMCC S5920 u otro similar (PLX, Intel Winbond,Opti - pero algunos de estos están descontinuados - yo consegui uno de puro milagro, me toco desmontarlo de una tarjeta controladora SCSI que compre de segunda). Necesariamente comprarlo en USA, igualmente el circuito impreso TIENE que ser de por lo menos 4 capas, que también toca mandar hacer allá.
> 2. Conseguir un IP CORE - para programar en un FPGA, pero no hay uno gratis. Lo mas aproximado que he visto está en : <http://www.opencores.org/projects.cgi/web/pci/home>
> ...



Buena data, se agradece.

Saludos.


----------

